# Members hiearachy



## Mike Ayling (17 Aug 2020)

Uber, guru, well known etc, what is the full list and how many posts does each level require?

Mike


----------



## ColinJ (17 Aug 2020)

I have no idea, but once you have a certain minimum number of posts you can call yourself what you want by editing _Custom Title_ in _Account Details_.


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Aug 2020)

I dont know. I am a legendary member. Probably because I have been here for years. Or maybe because I have never been banned 😁


----------



## slowmotion (17 Aug 2020)

If you post enough utter bollocks over a long enough period, I believe your status changes. Apart from that...….who knows?


----------



## Mike Ayling (17 Aug 2020)

Thanks to all who have posted.

Mike


----------



## Mugshot (17 Aug 2020)

Back in the day a members post count was displayed, I thought it was very useful for quickly recognising ones betters.


----------



## Phaeton (17 Aug 2020)

Mugshot said:


> Back in the day a members post count was displayed, I thought it was very useful for quickly recognising ones betters.


Still available assuming messages means posts







But unlike on Play your Cards right, points appear to make bugger all.


----------



## Mugshot (17 Aug 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Still available assuming messages means posts
> 
> View attachment 542051
> 
> ...


Yes it's still available, but it used to be displayed under your avatar pic.


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Aug 2020)

slowmotion said:


> If you post enough utter bollocks over a long enough period, I believe your status changes. Apart from that...….who knows?


If you post more UB do they up your hierarchy to keep you quiet? 😁


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Aug 2020)

Mugshot said:


> Back in the day a members post count was displayed, I thought it was very useful for quickly recognising ones betters.


I used to use this as a sanity check, particularly on anything to do with the politics bit.
If someone was particularly nasty/snide/trigger happy, I would just look at their post count. If it was very high related to their time here, I would just sigh and ignore them. Some were mind boggingly high. *
You can of course also check out which areas they post most in - similar sanity check and makes you wonder if some folk have much interest in bikes/even know what one looks like.
Some folk block access to this info - total post count and posting areas - I find that very odd - as odd as if someone blocked a conversational history in real life. But that in itself can be another sanity check.

* there are also of course folk whom post a lot and are perfectly nice.


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Aug 2020)

By the by, with regard to a certain other peddling place of far less members, i was once told in awed terms by one of its most prolific posters that there was a special special special roped off area that was only visible and accessible to an inner sanctum of folk who had made a particularly high number of posts.
I never knew whether this hallowed/bonkers world behind the wardrobe existed but could imagine that it did - I had long thought there were some folks on there who wouldn't be truly happy until they were alone in a cell arguing with themselves.


----------



## snorri (17 Aug 2020)

Mugshot said:


> Back in the day a members post count was displayed, I thought it was very useful for quickly recognising ones betters.


There's a relationship between quantity and quality?
When did this start?


----------



## CanucksTraveller (17 Aug 2020)

I believe that quite a few forums have removed the post count from under the posters name in recent years, I gather that having it visible can encourage some people to post an awful lot of bollocks just to get their count up. Apparently some people see a high post count as prestigious in some way. 

Doesn't work with everyone of course, and you could argue that we still have two or three here that feel a compulsion to post on every single thread, whether they add anything or not.


----------



## Cycleops (17 Aug 2020)

You also get trophies for number of likes. I keep mine in a cabinet in the lounge.


----------



## matticus (17 Aug 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> I believe that quite a few forums have removed the post count from under the posters name in recent years, I gather that having it visible can encourage some people to post an awful lot of bollocks just to get their count up. Apparently some people see a high post count as prestigious in some way.
> 
> Doesn't work with everyone of course, and you could argue that we still have two or three here that feel a compulsion to post on every single thread, whether they add anything or not.


+1


----------



## Milkfloat (17 Aug 2020)

matticus said:


> +1


+1


----------



## Electric_Andy (17 Aug 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> I dont know. I am a legendary member. Probably because I have been here for years. Or maybe because I have never been banned 😁


Oh, I thought it meant you had a legendary member 🍆


----------



## winjim (17 Aug 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Still available assuming messages means posts
> 
> View attachment 542051
> 
> ...


I'm suspicious of anyone with a like to post ratio greater than one. I think it indicates a tendency towards simplistic populist rhetoric and a lack of engagement with any sort of serious discussion, insight or wit.


----------



## roadrash (17 Aug 2020)

I think it indicates a tendency towards a lot of people liking someones posts


----------



## Phaeton (17 Aug 2020)

winjim said:


> I'm suspicious of anyone with a like to post ratio greater than one. I think it indicates a tendency towards simplistic populist rhetoric and a lack of engagement with any sort of serious discussion, insight or wit.


As you yourself have a score of 1.76 I didn't know whether to like your post or not


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Aug 2020)

winjim said:


> I'm suspicious of anyone with a like to post ratio greater than one. I think it indicates a tendency towards simplistic populist rhetoric and a lack of engagement with any sort of serious discussion, insight or wit.


Yes and of course you get circle jerk likers. Seem to recall that some of the departed poisonous crowd had very high like counts.
As no doubt did don corleone.


----------



## Mugshot (17 Aug 2020)

winjim said:


> I'm suspicious of anyone with a like to post ratio greater than one. I think it indicates a tendency towards simplistic populist rhetoric and a lack of engagement with any sort of serious discussion, insight or wit.


Precisely, a poor reaction score ratio is the only guide to true popularity, that's the hierarchy in my opinion, the worse your ratio the more popular you are.


----------



## mudsticks (17 Aug 2020)

Electric_Andy said:


> Oh, I thought it meant you had a legendary member 🍆


Oi I'm the only aubergine round here.. 


winjim said:


> I'm suspicious of anyone with a like to post ratio greater than one. I think it indicates a tendency towards simplistic populist rhetoric and a lack of engagement with any sort of serious discussion, insight or wit.


Quite so.. 
I think.. 


roadrash said:


> I think it indicates a tendency towards a lot of people liking someones posts


Overly simplistic?? 


Phaeton said:


> As you yourself have a score of 1.76 I didn't know whether to like your post or not


Help !! 


Mugshot said:


> Precisely, a poor reaction score ratio is the only guide to true popularity, that's the hierarchy in my opinion, the worse your ratio the more popular you are.



Eeek.. 

Now I am confused, as to whether I have either transgressed badly , or exceeded expectations, in some way. 


What does all this mean 






Moreover.. What does all _this _mean


Apologies anyhow, for getting it all horribly wrong in some way if indeed that's what's happened.


----------



## winjim (17 Aug 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Yes and of course you get circle jerk likers. Seem to recall that some of the departed poisonous crowd had very high like counts.
> As no doubt did don corleone.


I tend to agree with people with whom I tend to agree.




You did get the irony in my post, right?


----------



## Edwardoka (17 Aug 2020)

2.427. Curse my Relatable Content  (Although not as Relatable as @mudsticks whose ratio is 2.61).

Of course I inflate this digital clout score by mainly posting in News and Current Affairs, which is Cheating the System and Something Should Be Done. 

It's a shame there's no other metrics, would be nice to see how many times my posts have been reported or how many threads I've participated in have been shut down. Would allow me to set myself targets.


----------



## Edwardoka (17 Aug 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> you could argue that we still have two or three here that feel a compulsion to post on every single thread, whether they add anything or not.


It's hard to take this as anything other than a personal attack


----------



## winjim (17 Aug 2020)

Edwardoka said:


> Of course I inflate this digital clout score by mainly posting in News and Current Affairs, which is Cheating the System and Something Should Be Done.


Woke lefty virtue signalling? Chicks dig it.


----------



## mudsticks (17 Aug 2020)

winjim said:


> Woke lefty virtue signalling? Chicks dig it.



Oh we soooo do dahling 


As she desperately tries to cover up her totally transparent winjim crush...

Its the big eyed prancing ponies wot does it 




Edwardoka said:


> 2.427. Curse my Relatable Content  (Although not as Relatable as @mudsticks whose ratio is 2.61).
> 
> Of course I inflate this digital clout score by mainly posting in News and Current Affairs, which is Cheating the System and Something Should Be Done.
> 
> It's a shame there's no other metrics, would be nice to see how many times my posts have been reported or how many threads I've participated in have been shut down. Would allow me to set myself targets.



Too right sumthing should be done - with _immediate effect._

"2:61 relatability ??? "  --- Huh - Thats not going to do my 'EdgeLord' credentials any good - must ramp up the controversy _somehow_.. 

How does one discover how many folks have one on ignore ?? That would seem like a noble stat somehow ..


----------



## Milkfloat (17 Aug 2020)

Rather than post counts can we have a mandatory spell checker, including thread titles? I have spent 5 minutes trying to work out why anyone would say hello to somebodies ear ache.


----------



## mudsticks (17 Aug 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> Rather than post counts can we have a mandatory spell checker, including thread titles? I have spent 5 minutes trying to work out why anyone would say hello to somebodies ear ache.



Shood be double points for pendantry ..


----------



## Milkfloat (17 Aug 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Shood be double points for pendantry ..


I am not falling into that obvious trap.


----------



## mudsticks (17 Aug 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> I am not falling into that obvious trap.



Wud be dissappointed if you did


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Aug 2020)

mudsticks said:


> How does one discover how many folks have one on ignore ?? That would seem like a noble stat somehow ..



Create a brand new awesome post that everyone will want to reply to. Note the number of members who reply within 24 hours . Subtract that from total number of members. That’s your ignore total.


----------



## mudsticks (17 Aug 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Create a brand new awesome post that everyone will want to reply to. Note the number of members who reply within 24 hours . Subtract that from total number of members. That’s your ignore total.



Thanks for the Magic Formula 

Second question.

How do i go about creating an 'awesome' post ??

Whats most likely to get the pulses racing, and the typey fingers tippity tappitting ??


----------



## Edwardoka (17 Aug 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Thanks for the Magic Formula
> 
> Second question.
> 
> ...


Photos of a Brompton on the Col du Tourmalet, obviously


----------



## Mugshot (17 Aug 2020)

winjim said:


> I'm suspicious of anyone with a like to post ratio greater than one. I think it indicates a tendency towards simplistic populist rhetoric and a lack of engagement with any sort of serious discussion, insight or wit.


Whatever you do don't check Agent Hilda's ratio.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/bowie-gone-now.194208/page-8 

Post #120


----------



## mudsticks (17 Aug 2020)

Edwardoka said:


> Photos of a Brompton on the Col du Tourmalet, obviously



Mission on...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Aug 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Thanks for the Magic Formula
> 
> Second question.
> 
> ...



Photo of an Aubergine 🍆 that folds out into a fully formed Brompton on the Col du Tourmalet.


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Aug 2020)

snorri said:


> There's a relationship between quantity and quality?
> When did this start?



Inversely proportionate.


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Aug 2020)

winjim said:


> I'm suspicious of anyone with a like to post ratio greater than one. I think it indicates a tendency towards simplistic populist rhetoric and a lack of engagement with any sort of serious discussion, insight or wit.



I could like that........ But you wouldn't like that.


----------



## mudsticks (17 Aug 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Photo of an Aubergine 🍆 that folds out into a fully formed Brompton on the Col du Tourmalet.



OK its a start  might take a bit of time - and have to wait a year.

Anyone got a spare Brommie lying about unloved ??


----------



## mudsticks (17 Aug 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Inversely proportionate.



Nah - just chuck everything you've got at them - somethings bound to stick


----------



## matticus (18 Aug 2020)

Mugshot said:


> Whatever you do don't check Agent Hilda's ratio.
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/bowie-gone-now.194208/page-8
> 
> Post #120


I hate her already.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Aug 2020)

Mike Ayling said:


> Uber, guru, well known etc, what is the full list and how many posts does each level require?
> 
> Mike


I couldn't remember offhand so had a search around for when it was last asked about. This is what @Shaun had to say:


Shaun said:


> They are frivolous titles, based on equally frivolous totals of trophy points, for a bit of fun and silliness :
> 
> 0 - New Member
> 50 - Member
> ...


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I couldn't remember offhand so had a search around for when it was last asked about. This is what @Shaun had to say:


3800 is impossible to get/reach.


----------



## Milkfloat (18 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> 3800 is impossible to get/reach.


Bugger - I just gave you another.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> 3800 is impossible to get/reach.


It's possible that isn't entirely coincidental.


----------



## Mike Ayling (19 Aug 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I couldn't remember offhand so had a search around for when it was last asked about. This is what @Shaun had to say:


Thank you Phil

Mike


----------



## ColinJ (19 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> 3800 is impossible to get/reach.


Maybe one day it will be extended by points for 150,000 posts, 13 years membership etc...


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Maybe one day it will be extended by points for 150,000 posts, 13 years membership etc...


Maybe, one day!!

I don't think he expected people, possibly the site, to be here as long as they have been.


----------



## Drago (19 Aug 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I have no idea, but once you have a certain minimum number of posts you can call yourself what you want by editing _Custom Title_ in _Account Details_.


Unless you're me - i'm not trusted with such things! Perhaps wisely...


----------

